# Drywall thickness for ceiling?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

This depends on the distance between your ceiling framing members. 24" O.C.? 12" O.C.?
Generally, it is best to have your ceiling framing members at 16" OC for any thickness sheetrock (exception: 12" OC for MR board). If you don't have it, add the additional framing. 

Once this is done, if you are concerned about flex/sag/etc...Then you could install 5/8" on the ceilings (with 16" OC framing) and 1/2" on the walls.

Good Luck...and check that framing!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd use either 5/8" or 1/2" ceilng board(made specifically for ceilings).:thumbsup:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sir MixAlot said:


> I'd use either 5/8" or 1/2" ceilng board(made specifically for ceilings).:thumbsup:


Ceiling drywall? Any links?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Ceiling drywall? Any links?


http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=5435


----------



## bigbavarian (Jul 7, 2008)

Great tip guys. I never knew there was drywall made especially for ceilings.

Stephen


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad we could help you out. Have fun!:wink:


----------



## mjdonovan (Mar 15, 2007)

First, if you are going to install drywall on the basement ceiling, I would add strapping (1"x3") on 16 O.C. perpendicular to the bottom of the first floor floor joists. This will strengthen the area for hanging drwall. 

I would also use 5/8" sheetrock on the ceiling.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

GP Tough-Rock


----------

